# Epson wf-2750 sublimation ??



## Mjd5182

Hello, can anyone tell me if at all it's possible to use this printer for sublimation printing ?? Thank you very much


----------



## darlin930

Hi Michael. I have been using the WF-2750 since February without any issues until now. The only issue is when I filled the cartridges it isn't recognizing them now. I am so new at this that I am not sure how to fix it, but think that it has something to do with the cartridge chip. I hope that helps some.


----------



## Viper Graphics

Connie, what ink and carts are you using? Sometimes if you remove the cart then turn off the printer for 5 min or so then plug back in, turn on and insert the cart it will work.

Also might get more responses if this was in the sublimation thread.....


----------



## poppy1944

I am wanting to do pictures on heat press for mugs and wanted to know if wf 2750 can do the job.......


----------



## BillyR

Where can I buy empty cartridges for the Epson wf-2750.
BillyR


----------



## Misst76

BillyR said:


> Where can I buy empty cartridges for the Epson wf-2750.
> BillyR


 Hi Billy. I have been using the epson wf 2750 for sublimation. I got my empty cartridges from inkpot.ca. I see this is an old forum so u may have figured it all out already


----------

